# I am scared of Ron1YY



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well as some of you may have read I posted a thread about buying a cooler. Well I have recieved it and asked a question about where I could get some cedar boxes/trays. I have had a couple good suggestions, but Ron1YY PM'ed me and stated that he has a few to spare:chk SWEET!
I thanked him for his gesture and stated for him not to do any funny stuff (I am sure everyone knows what I mean) and to take his time as there is no rush since I have nothing to put in there just trying to season it. Well I just got another pm from Ron1yy and this one scared me. It said "You say that now......Let's see what you say when you get it :r" Thanks Ron now I will have nightmares!!

Jon:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

You have every reason to be afraid...VERY afraid....good luck.....








Shawn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r:r:r

I wouldn't sleep if I were you.
Not a good sign at all.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah... from what I hear, Ron's no joke. You're likely screwed... :tu


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks you guys for calming my fears!!:BS

Jon:ss


----------



## google.com (Feb 17, 2008)

Run for the hills while you still can! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Find a white flag.....quickly.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to get an idea of what Ron is capable of, check out the post in the Herf section regarding the Detroit Herf from Feb 2nd, and check out the pics of what he and the FL crew tried to anhiliate us northerners with. To bad it didn't detonate.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The







!!! You might as well go out and kick a hornet's nest!

Ron's scars are still visible on me. You can't get him back, you can only take the ass cutting and whimper your way through life...

I can't wait to see this smack-down...


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Find a white flag.....quickly.


:tpd:

The only thing that will happen to you is certain destruction. Run for your life, but I'd still put my money on Ron finding you. :hn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't sleep either,get out of the state run! run! run!or get:hn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You're screwed, you have tied up with a great and most generous gorilla. Enjoy the pain.:chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron is one of those guys that never quite learned how to play nice in sand boxes.
Even a good ducking technique won't save you.
Do what I do to him to get even.
Come on down in person, put your sticks in tubos and then fling them at his chest. That is the only way I have found to slow him down.:r
Just remember to run like heck after that as his hands are deadly.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Ron is one of those guys that never quite learned how to play nice in sand boxes.
> Even a good ducking technique won't save you.
> Do what I do to him to get even.
> Come on down in person, put your sticks in tubos and then fling them at his chest. That is the only way I have found to slow him down.:r
> Just remember to run like heck after that as his hands are deadly.


:rHey no one said he is going to bomb/destroy me. Thats not what he said he said he was going to send me some cedar boxes right??? I might have to go pay him a trip reguardless Alex (Snake) has said many good things about Ron.

Jon:ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I would be scared if I were you, Ron is very dangerous.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Jon, Relax Brother :tu!!!! You said you needed some boxes for your new *empty* coolerdor......... I'm just going to help solve your problem*s* :r 

In true Florida Fashion :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It's worse than you ever thought, Ron is a fellow Marine and probably like me became one because he could not play nice with others. Good luck Sgt.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Jon, Relax Brother :tu!!!! You said you needed some boxes for your new *empty* coolerdor......... I'm just going to help solve your problem*s* :r
> 
> In true Florida Fashion :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


Jon, No need to relax. Your coolerdor won't be so empty when Ron is finished with you. I can't wait to see this!!

Show em how it's done, Ron!! :r


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Make out your will before Ron's "package" arrives. Make sure to will your cigars to deserving B/SOTL. :cb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

jonny0783 said:


> :rHey no one said he is going to bomb/destroy me. Thats not what he said he said he was going to send me some cedar boxes right??? I might have to go pay him a trip reguardless Alex (Snake) has said many good things about Ron.
> 
> Jon:ss


My God man...never put those 2 together...*EVER!!!!* Oh, by the way....BYE-BYE:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Jon, Relax Brother :tu!!!! You said you needed some boxes for your new *empty* coolerdor......... I'm just going to help solve your problem*s* :r
> 
> In true Florida Fashion :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


:r:r:r:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Aw, man... I am truly sorry. If you have any family in the house, they need to move out immediately. Also, as suggested above, you should contact your lawyer about updating your will. :tu

Goodbye, brother. :hn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron hits like a sissy you have nothing to worry about. :tu



You will be fine.....really you will.....I promise......he won't hurt you.....:mn




Shawn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jonny0783 said:


> :rHey no one said he is going to bomb/destroy me. Thats not what he said he said he was going to send me some cedar boxes right??? I might have to go pay him a trip reguardless Alex (Snake) has said many good things about Ron.
> 
> Jon:ss


Jon, I told you to stay out of the deep end of the pool until you learned how to swim....................................................:r

you're screwed :mn


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Snake said:


> Jon, I told you to stay out of the deep end of the pool until you learned how to swim....................................................:r
> 
> you're screwed :mn


Wow thanks Snake!!! I feel 100X better...:hn Well I look foward to hanging out this up coming weekend Snake! I am still trying to find a good Rum to bring!

Jon:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1445662&postcount=416

In these pics is a shot of the carnage that Ron and the FL crew sent our way...Beware my brother, beware. Ron was the only FL crew member that i was actually too afraid of to bomb during our Florida destruction mission, and i am truly glad now for what i have seen that i left the sleeping dog lay.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ZYA_LTR said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1445662&postcount=416
> 
> In these pics is a shot of the carnage that Ron and the FL crew sent our way...Beware my brother, beware. Ron was the only FL crew member that i was actually too afraid of to bomb during our Florida destruction mission, and i am truly glad now for what i have seen that i left the sleeping dog lay.


Hmmm, Those boxes would go very well in a coolerdor.............

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Jon, Relax Brother :tu!!!! You said you needed some boxes for your new *empty* coolerdor......... I'm just going to help solve your problem*s* :r
> 
> In true Florida Fashion :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


Oh boy. You have gone and done it now. Ron has you in his sights. There is no running. There is no hiding. You will be destroyed. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, Those boxes would go very well in a coolerdor.............
> 
> Ron


:mn:mn:mn:gn:gn


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jonny0783 said:


> I am still trying to find a good Rum to bring!


Ron del Barrilito 3 Star :al
Ron Pampero Aniversario

or the usual 'go to' for most people- Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Ron del Barrilito 3 Star :al
> Ron Pampero Aniversario
> 
> or the usual 'go to' for most people- Ron Zacapa 23


Thanks Marc your my hero! I will look these up and see where I can get them around here!!

Jon:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mark C said:


> Ron del Barrilito 3 Star :al
> Ron Pampero Aniversario
> 
> or the usual 'go to' for most people- Ron Zacapa 23


The Florida favorites seem to be:
Ron Zacapa 23
Diplomatico
Zaya
Centeneraio

If headed by the Snake pit, man does he love Centenario.
If passing my Ron, make believe you are PeeWee Herman and start doing the dance (Tequila - Patron Silver of course).

And that is all the ratting out I will do on my fellow Floridians for one day.:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You forgot Mr Bill in Key Largo loves his Zacapa...

Also, I do not know why Ron scares you... he is a kind gentle, misunderstood man. I mean he does have his faults, he cannot count and he was a Marine. Other than that... I am sure he will just be sending you a couple of cedar trays... it is the packing material he uses that I would worry about, it is probably quite flammable.

_okay son, just bend over and kiss your ash goodbbye...

:ss:ss:ss:ss
_


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You forgot Mr Bill in Key Largo loves his Zacapa...
> 
> Also, I do not know why Ron scares you... he is a kind gentle, misunderstood man. I mean he does have his faults, he cannot count and he was a Marine. Other than that... I am sure he will just be sending you a couple of cedar trays... it is the packing material he uses that I would worry about, it is probably quite flammable.
> 
> ...


Bill?
Bill who?:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Ron del Barrilito 3 Star :al
> Ron Pampero Aniversario
> 
> or the usual 'go to' for most people- Ron Zacapa 23


you forgot Centenario XX


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

just talked to Ron on the phone.................sorry Jonny :mn


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> *The Florida favorites seem to be:
> Ron Zacapa 23
> Diplomatico
> Zaya
> ...


The official beverage of the South Florida Crew.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> The Florida favorites seem to be:
> Ron Zacapa 23
> Diplomatico
> Zaya
> ...


You will now have to pay for ratting us out Carlos!!!! :ss



Made in Dade said:


> The official beverage of the South Florida Crew.


What about ME!!!!!  :r

Ron


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ron beware Carlos ratted you out so if I get any sneaky surprises I now know you are a Patron man as am I!!!!! So I may not have the knowledge or the supplies to attack you cigar wise I can always go get a bottle

Jon:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jonny0783 said:


> Ron beware Carlos ratted you out so if I get any sneaky surprises I now know you are a Patron man as am I!!!!! So I may not have the knowledge or the supplies to attack you cigar wise I can always go get a bottle
> 
> Jon:ss


Let's not make this an ugly thing :r There is a liquor store right next door to the shop....And I get discounts ............AND now that I know you like Patron also :mn :gn :mn

Oh, BTW, the boxes are being hand delivered :ss By a Special Enforcer.... I mean Smiling Delivery Gorilla :r

Ron


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh man thats the last thing I wanted to hear!! Good thing I got my Anit-Venom shot, because I am sure its the Snake man!!

Jon:hn


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow! You guys are dirty. After reading this thread I'm scared.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jonny0783 said:


> Oh man thats the last thing I wanted to hear!! Good thing I got my Anit-Venom shot, because I am sure its the Snake man!!
> 
> Jon:hn


Let's just say......It's not going to help you :r

There is a handful of "empty" boxes on there way to you :ss

Ron


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow this should be intresting!! I wonder how I got myself into this situation? 
Jon


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know who ron is but he scares me already!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I don't know who ron is but he scares me already!


you have nothing to fear but fear itself..........and maybe a former Marine & a snake when they join forces


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

jonny0783 said:


> Oh man thats the last thing I wanted to hear!! Good thing I got my Anit-Venom shot, because I am sure its the Snake man!!
> 
> Jon:hn


Don't worry unless the Snake is smiling.:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

taltos said:


> Don't worry unless the Snake is smiling.:chk


like so!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Snake said:


> like so!


Yup!!!! Smiling just like that!!!!!

Or me going like this :r :tu

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jonny0783 said:


> Wow this should be intresting!! *I wonder how I got myself into this situation? *Jon


It just so happens that *WE* came across a thread with a brother in need :r :tu

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> It just so happens that *WE* came across a thread with a brother in need :r :tu
> Ron


yeah what he said & you gave us your addy


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wait Wait Wait !!! We Whats that about WE= DANGEROUS!! 
WE=


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jonny0783 said:


> Wait Wait Wait !!! We Whats that about WE= DANGEROUS!!
> WE=


:r :r

I thought you would miss that :r :mn :gn

Have fun Bro!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

awaiting the hand off...............................................................:ss


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Snake said:


> awaiting the hand off...............................................................:ss


I am starting to think I might need to SUTA this next drill Alex. I might run away like a wanted fugative. I am scared :hn

Jon:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

jonny0783 said:


> I am starting to think I might need to SUTA this next drill Alex. I might run away like a wanted fugative. I am scared :hn
> 
> Jon:ss


You can try to run......But you'll just die tired :r :tu

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

jonny0783 said:


> Wait Wait Wait !!! We Whats that about WE= DANGEROUS!!


It is always WE with those two. Don't get on their bad side. I did once. Still paying for it.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Whole lotta TALK on this thread... 

Just sayin'.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Whole lotta TALK on this thread...
> 
> Just sayin'.


HaHa funny funny NOT! You are going to get these 2 guys all pissed off and they are going to take it out on me!!! NOT A GOOD THING!!! J/K

Jon:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

jonny0783 said:


> HaHa funny funny NOT! You are going to get these 2 guys all pissed off and they are going to take it out on me!!! NOT A GOOD THING!!! J/K
> 
> Jon:ss


They won't take it out on you. They will get him.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> They won't take it out on you. They will get him.


Well in that case keep up the good work and buckle up I already tangled with Snake and lets say I got bit a whole bunch of times!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake or Ron1YY,
I'm heading down to your state at the end of the week were do you pick up a map of the bomb shelters to keep my family safe .I don't want any of them to get taken out during your wars I just want to have fun:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Snake or Ron1YY,
> I'm heading down to your state at the end of the week were do you pick up a map of the bomb shelters to keep my family safe .I don't want any of them to get taken out during your wars I just want to have fun:chk


depends on what part of the state you plan on visiting............let us know


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Munkey said:


> Whole lotta TALK on this thread...
> 
> Just sayin'.


Duely noted :ss

Some people just have to learn on there own..............

Ron


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Jonny, not to make you more nervous but there is a saying in the Marine Corps that says,"I came into this world screaming and covered in someone else's blood and I don't mind leaving the same way!" Don't be nervous, embrace the pain.:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

taltos said:


> Jonny, not to make you more nervous but there is a saying in the Marine Corps that says,"I came into this world screaming and covered in someone else's blood and I don't mind leaving the same way!" Don't be nervous, embrace the pain.:r


Nicely said, Paul. Jonny, embrace the pain. Have your white flag ready. You are finished. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

sailchaser said:


> Snake or Ron1YY,
> I'm heading down to your state at the end of the week were do you pick up a map of the bomb shelters to keep my family safe .I don't want any of them to get taken out during your wars I just want to have fun:chk


It is one massively big state.
Alex and I are close by and still 2.5 hours away.
Let us know what part of our Sunshine state you are coming to.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

taltos said:


> Jonny, not to make you more nervous but there is a saying in the Marine Corps that says,"I came into this world screaming and covered in someone else's blood and I don't mind leaving the same way!" Don't be nervous, embrace the pain.:r


You know I will now sleep better at night:gn :hn

Thanks alot bud!!
Jon:hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jonny0783 said:


> You know I will now sleep better at night:gn :hn
> 
> Thanks alot bud!!
> Jon:hn


5 days to hand off


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Snake said:


> 5 days to hand off


Wow!!! Started a countdown on him??? :r

Not sure what is going to happen here :tu :r

Ron


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake said:


> depends on what part of the state you plan on visiting............let us know


I'll be in Jacksonville near Amelia Island and have a day or 2 that I may be going south or west don't have any real plans as of yet:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sailchaser said:


> I'll be in Jacksonville near Amelia Island and have a day or 2 that I may be going south or west don't have any real plans as of yet:tu


Hmmm, Jacksonville is about 3 hours to Alex, 4.5-5 hours to me and 5-5.5 to Carlos.

How ever this works out, let me know

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> I'll be in Jacksonville near Amelia Island and have a day or 2 that I may be going south or west don't have any real plans as of yet:tu





Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, Jacksonville is about 3 hours to Alex, 4.5-5 hours to me and 5-5.5 to Carlos.
> 
> How ever this works out, let me know
> 
> Ron


I am closer in Daytona Beach, about an hour south of Jacksonville!! Let me know!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> I am closer in Daytona Beach, about an hour south of Jacksonville!! Let me know!


This could work I'll have my lap top with me and iI will know a little more about my plans in the next few days love to have a smoke with some of the FL Crew:tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

No reason to be scared of a jarhead with short man syndrome. :tu

Now, excuse me while I move into the Federal Witness Protection Program.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> No reason to be scared of a jarhead with short man syndrome. :tu
> 
> Now, excuse me while I move into the Federal Witness Protection Program.


:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

12stones said:


> No reason to be scared of a jarhead with short man syndrome. :tu
> 
> Now, excuse me while I move into the Federal Witness Protection Program.


Hey Ricky!!!!! Got your message. I'll call you tonight when I get out of work Bro.

On a more fun side, I saw you were going to the San Antonio herf!!!!!! Where is it being held?????

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Ricky!!!!! Got your message. I'll call you tonight when I get out of work Bro.
> 
> On a more fun side, I saw you were going to the San Antonio herf!!!!!! Where is it being held?????
> 
> Ron


Cool, man, it'll be good to hear from you.

I'm still thinking of going to the SA herf and I don't know where it's being held yet. Plus, I know you... you think I'm gonna give out that information? :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

12stones said:


> Cool, man, it'll be good to hear from you.
> 
> I'm still thinking of going to the SA herf and I don't know where it's being held yet. Plus, I know you... you think I'm gonna give out that information? :tu


WUZZ............tell me then, I won't tell


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> On a more fun side, I saw you were going to the San Antonio herf!!!!!! Where is it being held?????
> Ron


I hope no one answers this post. I've seen first hand what happens when the Florida boys find out where we herf. It's not pretty.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I hope no one answers this post. I've seen first hand what happens when the Florida boys find out where we herf. It's not pretty.


make it easy on yourselves.....................................................:ss


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Snake said:


> WUZZ............tell me then, I won't tell


Isn't that what you said to Eve about the effin' apple, too? :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I hope no one answers this post. I've seen first hand what happens when the Florida boys find out where we herf. It's not pretty.


Been there and felt it!!!:mn:mn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I hope no one answers this post. I've seen first hand what happens when the Florida boys find out where we herf. It's not pretty.


That is what PM's are for. One has been sent.



Snake said:


> make it easy on yourselves.....................................................:ss


Right. Tell me where to shoot you and it will be over quicker. Thanks. I feel better now.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

rack04 said:


> I hope no one answers this post. I've seen first hand what happens when the Florida boys find out where we herf. It's not pretty.


Come on now Justin!!!!!! Time may run out on me here!!!!!! If I find out too late, I have to send Chippendale dancers to you :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

12stones said:


> Isn't that what you said to Eve about the effin' apple, too? :r


in the words of Shaggy?............................."it wasn't me"


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snake said:


> in the words of Shaggy?............................."it wasn't me"


now how the hell did i end up to blame for what is about to happen?????:mn:gn:hn


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

shaggy said:


> now how the hell did i end up to blame for what is about to happen?????:mn:gn:hn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You know......Some things just hide in plain sight :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1484079&postcount=84

:ss :hn

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> You know......Some things just hide in plain sight :tu
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1484079&postcount=84
> 
> ...


I knew it was there when I posted. I shook my head when they did it in the herf thread. I was fearing the coming doom.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You know......Some things just hide in plain sight :tu
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1484079&postcount=84
> 
> ...


good intel Ron, what should we do now?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Snake said:


> good intel Ron, what should we do now?


Oh, I don't know..........:ss

Ron


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Oh, I don't know..........:ss
> 
> Ron


I get the feeling the Texas boys are being setup for a beat down at the hands of Florida's finest...:ss


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> This could work I'll have my lap top with me and iI will know a little more about my plans in the next few days love to have a smoke with some of the FL Crew:tu


Cool, shoot me a pm of you want to try and meet up.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm guessing this is a short war and by August it will be calm in Florida


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I'm guessing this is a short war and by August it will be calm in Florida


Not a chance!!!!!! That's when it is hottest down here!!!!! I get irrateable and have to take it out on some people :mn

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Not a chance!!!!!! That's when it is hottest down here!!!!! I get irrateable and have to take it out on some people :mn
> 
> Ron


:r Sucks for whover is in your sights then. When you say hot, how hot does it get?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r Sucks for whover is in your sights then. When you say hot, how hot does it get?


Upper 90's Both Temp and Humidity :hn

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Upper 90's Both Temp and Humidity :hn
> 
> Ron


damn, is Sept a better month? 90 90 is extreme


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> damn, is Sept a better month? 90 90 is extreme


Temps are better, but that's when Hurricane season is at it's best :hn :hn

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Not a chance!!!!!! That's when it is hottest down here!!!!! I get irrateable and have to take it out on some people :mn
> 
> Ron


Exlax and a sedative Ron......should clear all your irritability problems right up.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Exlax and a sedative Ron......should clear all your irritability problems right up.


:r :r No thank you, I'm quite regular :r :r

They did shoot me with Ketamine a few times, but it only made me lose count when I was packing bombs last year 

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Temps are better, but that's when Hurricane season is at it's best :hn :hn
> 
> Ron


Is there a good month in Florida :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

After a couple years, you get used to the weather. And after you ride out a hurricane or 2, you don't really worry unless it gets over a catagory 2. A strong 2 or above can get very hairy :hn

Couple years ago, my couch and 2 humidors got sucked right out of the living room. Found one of the humis 2 weeks later under a tree all molded 


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

on a more fun note.......The "Empty" boxes should be getting passed off today :tu :r 


Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I was a victim to Ron's destruction!!!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> on a more fun note.......The "Empty" boxes should be getting passed off today :tu :r
> 
> Ron


OH, the anticipation...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> After a couple years, you get used to the weather. And after you ride out a hurricane or 2, you don't really worry unless it gets over a catagory 2. A strong 2 or above can get very hairy :hn
> 
> Couple years ago, my couch and 2 humidors got sucked right out of the living room. Found one of the humis 2 weeks later under a tree all molded
> 
> Ron


that sucks about the humi. I don't want to say anything but can't stop. I planing on a weel LOA from work in august to visit a friend in Miami. I might just make it a weekend though. but that is to far away to cement for me.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

package has been passed along & then some.........................:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I got a call from Jon last night..........I think he has enough boxes for his coolerdor now :tu :r


Ron


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish that he would post the "help" that you gave him.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

taltos said:


> I wish that he would post the "help" that you gave him.:chk


Drill weekend for them. Probably after he gets back.

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Drill weekend for them. Probably after he gets back.
> 
> Ron


he said he would post upon his return to the left coast


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

taltos said:


> I wish that he would post the "help" that you gave him.:chk


ASK AND YOU SHALL RECIEVE :r
HERES THE THREAD http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140630

JON:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shaggy said:


> now how the hell did i end up to blame for what is about to happen?????:mn:gn:hn


Always innocent huh Shaggy? That SmokeyNL and me are about to be killed by Ron1YY isn't your fault either? We're not done here buddy :gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> Always innocent huh Shaggy? That SmokeyNL and me are about to be killed by Ron1YY isn't your fault either? We're not done here buddy :gn


doin intel???? little late for that brother:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

not too late to retailiate on you buddy. I know I can't harm Ron, but you are a different story.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

no need to fear Ron or anyone else from the FL Crew.......................:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> no need to fear Ron or anyone else from the FL Crew.......................:r


Amen men to that


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

jonny0783 said:


> Well as some of you may have read I posted a thread about buying a cooler. Well I have recieved it and asked a question about where I could get some cedar boxes/trays. I have had a couple good suggestions, but Ron1YY PM'ed me and stated that he has a few to spare:chk SWEET!
> I thanked him for his gesture and stated for him not to do any funny stuff (I am sure everyone knows what I mean) and to take his time as there is no rush since I have nothing to put in there just trying to season it. Well I just got another pm from Ron1yy and this one scared me. It said "You say that now......Let's see what you say when you get it :r" Thanks Ron now I will have nightmares!!
> 
> Jon:ss


GOTCHA


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Florida...Smorida.....:chk


Just a bunch of back woods, swampy water loving mofoes......surronded by lakes, canals and waterways full of tarpon, skipjack yadda yadda......



YEAH....I'm jealous  


Long live Skynyrd and Molly Hatchet!!!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh yeah...And Long live 

Ron1YY :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

....AND that snakey bastage....:r :chk


----------

